# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  مسابقه الحانه ( من هو /هي)

## احساس المطر

مرحباااااااا .. اليوم عندي فكرة مسابقه جديده انه اذكر صفات عضو وانتم عليكم تحزرو مين هوه ؟؟

بتمنى من كل عضو بيملك معلومات مهمه عن عضو تاني يرسللي اياها  :Smile:  :Smile: 


وكل المعلومات رح اتعامل معها بسريه( مصدر المعلومه سري ) :Icon31:   :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 

وشكرا لكل حد ساعدني في تطوير الفكره او صياغه الاسئله  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

1


2


3


السؤال الاول ( من هو )

عضو في منصب حساس في المنتدى غائب من فتره شوهد في موقع آخر واشتقناله كتير من عادته يطول الغيبه بالفتره الاخيره ..من هو ..

السؤال الثاني ( من هي )

مشرفه في المنتدى على اكتر من منتدى ( قسم كامل ) بتدخل في المناسبات الوطنيه والاعياد القوميه ..من هي ..

السؤال الثالث ( من هو )

عضو معه واسطه كبيره في المنتدى ولأنها معه خسر 6 دنانير في المنتدى ( انا كسبتهم  :Db465236ff:  ) وانشال اسمه عن لوحه الشرف بزمن قياسي ؟؟

من هو

السؤال الرابع ( من هي )

مشرفه جديده في المنتدى بعد استلامها للاشراف عملت عمليه بسيطه ( سلامات يا قمر  ) 

السؤال الخامس ( من هو )

عضو اشتهر بلقب الصياد ؟؟( سهله سؤال للمساعده  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: )

فرجونا اجوبتكم لنشوف مين اكتر واحد بجاوب اجوبه صح واول واحد بجاوبهم كلهم صح 
ولا تنسو تزودوني بالاخبار عن الاعضاء واستنو الدفعه الجاي لانه فيه كم سؤال خايفه اكتبهم وتتوقف عضويتي حتى اخد ال ok عليهم من حسان :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الاول: العالي عالي 
الثانية : lara
الثالث : ayman
الرابعة : لمسة شقاوة 
الخامس : انا  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فكره كثير حلوة حلا

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا  معاذ على اجوبتك عندك اجوبه صح واجوبه غلط  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

محمد وين اجوبتك ووين مشاركاتكم  :Cry2:

----------


## منار المومني

السؤال التاني لارا والخامس معاذ

----------


## ayhamco

> مرحباااااااا .. اليوم عندي فكرة مسابقه جديده انه اذكر صفات عضو وانتم عليكم تحزرو مين هوه ؟؟
> 
> بتمنى من كل عضو بيملك معلومات مهمه عن عضو تاني يرسللي اياها 
> 
> 
> وكل المعلومات رح اتعامل معها بسريه( مصدر المعلومه سري ) 
> 
> وشكرا لكل حد ساعدني في تطوير الفكره او صياغه الاسئله 
> 
> ...


*
الاول:ابو نعيم
التاني:باريسا
الثالث:العالي عالي
الرابع:lara
الخامس:اكيييييييييييييييييييييد معاذ القرعان (عراسي يا صياد)*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

السؤال الاول  : العالي عالي 
السؤال التاني : ما بعرف
السؤال التالت : ahmad alz3bi
السؤال الرابع :  ما بعرف
السؤال الخامس : معاذ القرعان

----------


## ayman

1- العالي عالي 
2- ممكن مها 
3- اكيد غسان ماربح البطاقة  :Db465236ff: 
4-
5- معاذ بيك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

1- العالي عالي 
2- لارا
3-  غسان 
4-لمسة شقاوة 
5- معاذ بيك

----------


## غسان

مشكورة حلا .. موضوع مميز ... خليني انا بشارك اخر شي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 1- العالي عالي 
> 2- ممكن مها 
> 3- اكيد غسان ماربح البطاقة 
> 4-
> 5- معاذ بيك


انا ما بدخل الافي الاعياد الوطنيه كيف لو مش معسكره هون طيب يا استاذ ايمن انا بعرف الاجوبه ومش رح اجاوب

----------


## غسان

> انا ما بدخل الافي الاعياد الوطنيه كيف لو مش معسكره هون طيب يا استاذ ايمن انا بعرف الاجوبه ومش رح اجاوب


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


امسلمك نادر الضحك كملها واحكي عفيه

----------


## غسان

> امسلمك نادر الضحك كملها واحكي عفيه


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   وهي عفيه

----------


## ayman

> انا ما بدخل الافي الاعياد الوطنيه كيف لو مش معسكره هون طيب يا استاذ ايمن انا بعرف الاجوبه ومش رح اجاوب


انا حكيت ممكن ليش الزعل  :SnipeR (19): 

الله يعينو بس الله يعينو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

1- العالي عالي
2- لارا
3- غسان
4-لمسة شقاوة
5- معاذ بيك 


انا بوافق ابن خالي عمّار :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا حكيت ممكن ليش الزعل 
> 
> الله يعينو بس الله يعينو


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ساره

السؤال الاول ( من هو )

عضو في منصب حساس في المنتدى غائب من فتره شوهد في موقع آخر واشتقناله كتير من عادته يطول الغيبه بالفتره الاخيره ..من هو ..

العالي عالي  :Smile:  :Smile: 

السؤال الثاني ( من هي )

مشرفه في المنتدى على اكتر من منتدى ( قسم كامل ) بتدخل في المناسبات الوطنيه والاعياد القوميه ..من هي ..

L A R A

السؤال الثالث ( من هو )

عضو معه واسطه كبيره في المنتدى ولأنها معه خسر 6 دنانير في المنتدى ( انا كسبتهم  ) وانشال اسمه عن لوحه الشرف بزمن قياسي ؟؟



من هو

غسان

السؤال الرابع ( من هي )

مشرفه جديده في المنتدى بعد استلامها للاشراف عملت عمليه بسيطه ( سلامات يا قمر ) 

روان

السؤال الخامس ( من هو )

عضو اشتهر بلقب الصياد ؟؟

معاذ

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حلم حياتي

*السؤال الاول: العالي عالي  
السؤال التاني: لارا
السؤال التالت: ايمن
السؤال الرابع: لمسة شقاوة
السؤال الخامس: طبعا معاذ*

----------


## غسان

> السؤال الاول ( من هو )
> 
> عضو في منصب حساس في المنتدى غائب من فتره شوهد في موقع آخر واشتقناله كتير من عادته يطول الغيبه بالفتره الاخيره ..من هو ..
> 
> العالي عالي 
> 
> السؤال الثاني ( من هي )
> 
> مشرفه في المنتدى على اكتر من منتدى ( قسم كامل ) بتدخل في المناسبات الوطنيه والاعياد القوميه ..من هي ..
> ...


بتوقع اجاباتك يا سارة  كلها صح ...  بانتظار القائمة الجديدة حلا ... وثقلي العيار زي ما بدك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ما حد فاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

*أنا ما اعرفت غير 
الصياد معاذ القرعان وبعرف إني مكثرة*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

حلا وين الاجابات الصح؟  :SnipeR (36):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بعدين معكوا؟

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

تحياتي حلا الأسئلة صعبة بس حبيت أمسي ..........المستحيل المنتظر

----------


## جسر الحياة

مرحبا
ممكن يا حلا تقدميلنا القائمه الجديده علشني ما شاركت في القائمه الأولى 
لذلك أنا حاب أشارك
شكرا

----------


## احساس المطر

> السؤال الاول ( من هو )
> 
> عضو في منصب حساس في المنتدى غائب من فتره شوهد في موقع آخر واشتقناله كتير من عادته يطول الغيبه بالفتره الاخيره ..من هو ..
> 
> العالي عالي 
> 
> السؤال الثاني ( من هي )
> 
> مشرفه في المنتدى على اكتر من منتدى ( قسم كامل ) بتدخل في المناسبات الوطنيه والاعياد القوميه ..من هي ..
> ...


اول 5 اجوبه صحيحه على المسابقه شكرا للكل على التفاعل ..مبروك ساره الفوز في الجزء الاول من المسابقه

.. الجزء الثاني من المسابقه .. بانتظار اجوبتكم عليه .. :Icon15: 

السؤال الاول - عضو جديد كتير تميز بوقت قياسي كتير - كل مواضيعه روعه - اخد مكان مشرف وهوه مو مشرف ( كيف هيك ؟؟ ) ، وفيه اشاعه رح يستلم منصب حساس في المنتدى ..من هو ؟؟

السؤال الثاني - عضو رائع وفنان - غائب من زمان - طلب حذف عضويه من حسان - وما عرفنا السبب وظل طي الكتمان - حد جاب سيرته ورد على موضوعه  دخل المنتدى في ثوان .. وسجل باسمه زمان .. يعني غائب ومو غائب الضرسان .. من هو ؟؟ 


السؤال الثالث - فارس الفرسان - دخل وسب على حاله وطلع في ثوان.. ودخل يستفسر وعتبان  .. لا هاد مو سؤال هاد نكشه مخ  :Db465236ff: 
لا حد يجاوب نكشه مخ بس :SnipeR (83):  هالمره بس سؤالين ونلتقي الاسبوع القادم مع سؤالين جداد ولنشوف مين اول حد بجاوب اجابه صحيحه على السؤالين ..

ومبروك ساره كمان مره  :Smile:  :Icon31:

----------


## احساس المطر

ولا اجابه :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

السؤال الاول - عضو جديد كتير تميز بوقت قياسي كتير - كل مواضيعه روعه - اخد مكان مشرف وهوه مو مشرف ( كيف هيك ؟؟ ) ، وفيه اشاعه رح يستلم منصب حساس في المنتدى ..من هو ؟؟


ممكن  mylife079

السؤال الثاني - عضو رائع وفنان - غائب من زمان - طلب حذف عضويه من حسان - وما عرفنا السبب وظل طي الكتمان - حد جاب سيرته ورد على موضوعه دخل المنتدى في ثوان .. وسجل باسمه زمان .. يعني غائب ومو غائب الضرسان .. من هو ؟؟ 

والله بالظبط ما عرفته شاكك بنادر الطراونه


ومشكوره حلا على المسابقة الرائعه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ولا اجابه


حلا  :Eh S(2): 
اسئلتك صعبه :Eh S(2): 

الجواب الاول:sad story
الجواب التاني : ايمن طبعا 
الجواب التالت: معروف بس مابقدر احكي عالملأ :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

سبقتيني يا زهرة التوليب
من امبارح شفتها بس ما كنت فاضي اكتب الرد :Eh S(2): 

الجواب الاول :  sad story اما كيف اخذ مكان مشرف فالسر موجود بأعلى الصفحة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الجواب الثانيayman

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> حلا 
> اسئلتك صعبه
> 
> الجواب الاول:sad story
> الجواب التاني : ايمن طبعا 
> الجواب التالت: معروف بس مابقدر احكي عالملأ


شكرا لكل يالي شاركو

والف مبروك زهره التوليب  اجوبه صحيحه..وشكرا لمشاركتك

وانتظرونا قريبا :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## غسان

_المسابقه من جديد .. لكن هالمره انا رح انزل الاسئله بدل حلا .._ 


_1 - متغيره احواله كثير .. بحن للجامعه ... وصاير يكتب باللون الزهري .. ؟؟_ 

_2- عضو كل يوم بتوقيع .. بحب عضو ثاني .. ودايما بتغزل فيه  .. بحب المنتدى الرياضي بس مبطل يهتم فيه .. ؟؟_ 

_3- من زماااااااااااااااااااان عنه .. غيابه طااااااااال ... لكن ما حد قادر يلحقه  .؟؟_ 

_4 - بحب العاب الحانه كثير .. يوم بيطلع من السجن ... وعشره بكون السجان .. ومشاركاته ماشاء الله ماشاء الله طاير .. وكله بالعاب الحانه ..._ 

_5 - غيرت اسمها من جديد ... بس الاسم الاول والله احلى بكثير .. من يومين ودعت صاحبتها الي راحت لبعيد .._

_6- صاحب نظرية (( الحب حرام )) ... طلع قرار من فتره .. بعدني حاقد عليه من يومها ..  .؟؟_ 

_7 - النهدي لونه .. 4 حجم خطه .. النقاش لعبته ..و الجكر هوايته .. مين .؟؟؟_ 


_بانتظار مشاركاتكم ... الفائز اول واحد بجاوب ال 7 صح .._

----------


## عُبادة

> _المسابقه من جديد .. لكن هالمره انا رح انزل الاسئله بدل حلا .._ 
> 
> 
> _1 - متغيره احواله كثير .. بحن للجامعه ... وصاير يكتب باللون الزهري .. ؟؟يمكن عُبادة_ 
> _2- عضو كل يوم بتوقيع .. بحب عضو ثاني .. ودايما بتغزل فيه  .. بحب المنتدى الرياضي بس مبطل يهتم فيه .. ؟؟ زيكو_ 
> _3- من زماااااااااااااااااااان عنه .. غيابه طااااااااال ... لكن ما حد قادر يلحقه .؟؟ زهرة التوليب_ 
> _4 - بحب العاب الحانه كثير .. يوم بيطلع من السجن ... وعشره بكون السجان .. ومشاركاته ماشاء الله ماشاء الله طاير .. وكله بالعاب الحانه ..._  
> _أبو عودة_
> _5 - غيرت اسمها من جديد ... بس الاسم الاول والله احلى بكثير .. من يومين ودعت صاحبتها الي راحت لبعيد .._
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_بانتظار باقي المشاركات بس بحب اطمنك عباده انته مش فايز .. وممنوع التغيير_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _المسابقه من جديد .. لكن هالمره انا رح انزل الاسئله بدل حلا .._ 
> 
> 
> 
> _1 - متغيره احواله كثير .. بحن للجامعه ... وصاير يكتب باللون الزهري .. ؟؟_ [align=center]
> _عبادة_
> [/align]
> _2- عضو كل يوم بتوقيع .. بحب عضو ثاني .. ودايما بتغزل فيه  .. بحب المنتدى الرياضي بس مبطل يهتم فيه .. ؟؟_ 
> _زيكو_ 
> ...


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _المسابقه من جديد .. لكن هالمره انا رح انزل الاسئله بدل حلا .._ 
> 
> 
> _1 - متغيره احواله كثير .. بحن للجامعه ... وصاير يكتب باللون الزهري .. ؟؟_ 
> عبادة 
> _2- عضو كل يوم بتوقيع .. بحب عضو ثاني .. ودايما بتغزل فيه  .. بحب المنتدى الرياضي بس مبطل يهتم فيه .. ؟؟ زيكو_ 
> _3- من زماااااااااااااااااااان عنه .. غيابه طااااااااال ... لكن ما حد قادر يلحقه .؟؟زهرة التوليب_  
> _4 - بحب العاب الحانه كثير .. يوم بيطلع من السجن ... وعشره بكون السجان .. ومشاركاته ماشاء الله ماشاء الله طاير .. وكله بالعاب الحانه ..._
> _ابو عوده_  
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff: 
بعتقد انو اجابوا الاجابه الصحيحه خلص  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

عرفت بس الجواب الرابع اكيج ابوعوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> عرفت بس الجواب الرابع اكيج ابوعوده


موافقه بالاجماع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

شكرا على المشاركه ... 

الفائز هو .. عمااااااااااااار قسايمه 

ان شاء الله هاليومين بتوصل دفعه جديده .. اصعب شكلها هاي كانت سهله  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا على المشاركه ... 
> 
> الفائز هو .. عمااااااااااااار قسايمه 
> 
> ان شاء الله هاليومين بتوصل دفعه جديده .. اصعب شكلها هاي كانت سهله


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_قائمه جديده .. فرجونا شطارتكم ..._

_عضو قديم ... كان متواجد دايما هلا بيدخل بين فتره وفتره .. بحب كرة السله والبسس .. وهو مشرف سابق .._ 

_له طريقة دخول مميزه على الدردشه .. نص المنتدى تحت تصرفه .. دايما موجود بس مش دايما بشارك زي زماااااان  .._ 

_بتغيب فتره .. بترد ترجع بقوه .. وجودها جميل وله طابع خاص .. مشرفه سابقه .. (( امنا بالمنتدى )) .._ 

_مشرف على منتدى من اهم المنتديات .. بيكتب غالبا بلون بني .. مواضيعه حساسه و رقيقه ..  ووووو بس_ 

_صاحب موضوع من اهم مواضيع المنتدى .. وكان لفتره طويله اعلى المشاركين .. هلا غائب نوعا ما بطلطل علينا احيانا .. وووووو بشجع التشيلسي .._ 

_من اقرب اعضاء المنتدى لقلبي .. عضو اهم صفاته الصراحه .. والصدق .. لكن مشكلته بشجع البرشا_ 


_بس بكفي لهون .. ملاحظه صغيره .. نص الاجابات لاعضاء معهم لون التميز .. سهلتها عليكم_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _قائمه جديده .. فرجونا شطارتكم ..._
> 
> _عضو قديم ... كان متواجد دايما هلا بيدخل بين فتره وفتره .. بحب كرة السله والبسس .. وهو مشرف سابق .._ 
> 
> معاذ القرعان 
> 
> _له طريقة دخول مميزه على الدردشه .. نص المنتدى تحت تصرفه .. دايما موجود بس مش دايما بشارك زي زماااااان  .._ 
> مستر اكس 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حاسس انهم صح

----------


## دليلة

مابعرف ولا جواب  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _قائمه جديده .. فرجونا شطارتكم ..._
> 
> _عضو قديم ... كان متواجد دايما هلا بيدخل بين فتره وفتره .. بحب كرة السله والبسس .. وهو مشرف سابق .._ 
> _معاذ القرعان_  
> _له طريقة دخول مميزه على الدردشه .. نص المنتدى تحت تصرفه .. دايما موجود بس مش دايما بشارك زي زماااااان .._ 
> _عمار قسايمة_  
> _بتغيب فتره .. بترد ترجع بقوه .. وجودها جميل وله طابع خاص .. مشرفه سابقه .. (( امنا بالمنتدى )) .._ 
> _جوري_  
> _مشرف على منتدى من اهم المنتديات .. بيكتب غالبا بلون بني .. مواضيعه حساسه و رقيقه .. ووووو بس_
> ...


و هالمره بدي افووووووووووز  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> _قائمه جديده .. فرجونا شطارتكم ..._
> 
> _عضو قديم ... كان متواجد دايما هلا بيدخل بين فتره وفتره .. بحب كرة السله والبسس .. وهو مشرف سابق .._ 
> 
> _معاذ القرعان_ 
> _له طريقة دخول مميزه على الدردشه .. نص المنتدى تحت تصرفه .. دايما موجود بس مش دايما بشارك زي زماااااان .._ 
> 
> _عمار قسايمه_ 
> _بتغيب فتره .. بترد ترجع بقوه .. وجودها جميل وله طابع خاص .. مشرفه سابقه .. (( امنا بالمنتدى )) .._ 
> ...


 
ان شاء الله صح

----------


## تيتو

4- لارا
5- محمد القرعان

----------


## غسان

_[align=center] والله كنت ناسيه للموضوع ... 

المهم 

الفائز هالمره هو محمد قسايمه [/align]_

----------

